# Clutch



## AUDI UR LEEG (Feb 9, 2006)

I just got an 87 5000 cs quattro and am in the middle of doing an engine swap, I would like to replace the clutch. I would like to do something aftermarket but can't find anythign any suggestions on where to look???


----------



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Clutch (VWJolley)*

The OEM Sachs is as good as you get. Gee wizz raceing clutchs aren't worth the $.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AUDI UR LEEG (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Clutch (von-klink)*

thahx, for the advice


----------

